# new pics of cujo!



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

check them out here.

compare them to the pics from a few months ago (here).

the yellowish patch on his chest is totally gone, and he's sooo much fuzzier!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yup he is getting bigger and fuzzier, my Twinkie is getting so fuzzy I can't even put on his collar without tons of hair getting stuck in the clasp!!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

what a little grown-up you have! LOL


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Cujo is gorgeous, Faile!
I can't remember if I asked you this before but how did you come up with his name - it isn't familar to me


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cujo was a rabid St. Bernard in a Stephen King movie. He was huge and, of course, very dangerous. That's why it's so funny to name a cute kitten Cujo!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, thank you Jeanie...I didn't know.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

right you are, jeanie. of course, my kitty does seem to have a few of the same personality traits as the dog cujo! he is such a little brat sometimes!


and thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Its so cute i feal like throwing up.. But in a good way :lol: .

You have an excellent cat on your hands there.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i know what you mean, rayofash! sometimes he is so cute i can't stand it and i have to go bother him. :mrgreen:


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

heres a new close up of him... i just love my new digital camera!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

gee he is so handsome!


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

He looks so earnest. I love his quaint "smile".


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I always love to see pictures of Cujo! He is so pretty. How old is he?


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

he's about 10 months old. 

thank you every one for the compliments! he's blushing.

ok, actually he's in the window staring at the snow, but it's the same thing, right? :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a fluffy furball he is! (and handsome, too)


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I love longhairs.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

ACK! The cuteness!

Must... resist urge... to pet screen...


EEEIIAAAAGGG!!!!

:twisted:


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

Bean said:


> I love longhairs.


is he a longhair? i've been calling him a medium hair. he definitely got more fluffy when winter hit, though.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Lilly is 8 months old so they are close in age. 
:wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

He is gorgeous. He looks like a real gentleman. I love his name -- very good choice. I love clever names.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

even more pics!!! i tell ya, this new camera is a curse. all i do is take pics of my kitty.

mr clean:











doesn't it look like his head is sitting on a platform of fur?











how is this comfortable?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh yes a platform like the collars they used to wear in Elisabethan ( as in Elisabeth the 1st) times. He is royalty Faile so how dare you make him get off the countertops :wink: .


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

yeah, i was trying to think of what time period those collars were from. i was thinking victorian, though. i think it's the collar that makes it like that, or i guess he's just that poofy!  
as for royalty, we do call him our little princess!. :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Cheerio has a *collar* like that too but when I was seeing her in the yard (she was untamed) I was 100% SHE was a HE...because of the "sideburns" :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. It looks just like an Elizabethan collar! Beautiful and obviously comfortable with his role as king!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It does look like the Elisathan collar, my little Twinkie has grown one for winter too!! I'm thinking it may go away for summer time?? :wink:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My boy kitty Jerry sleeps like that all the time! It is to funny!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, what a pretty boy!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

thank you!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*New pics of Cujo*

His markings are so similar to my Jimmy's. Jimmy is a bit darker, and has more ginger on his legs and face. But he's got the fluffy white tummy, and the big white ruff under his chin. He's so proud of his ruff - he keeps it all clean himself, he wont' let us groom him.
Cujo has such a sweet expression.

Best wishes
Shelley


----------

